# Airbag suspensions



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

So I bought a new toy hauler last night, when I hooked it up to my ram 1500 it squatted the truck down quite a bit. If any of you have put airbags on your truck, what brands are good and what ones are junk? Dry weight on the trailer is 6300 lbs. gvrw is 9900 lbs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Firestone air bags are some of the best out there, and if you want to get fancy you can go with the on board air system where you can level it out in the cab. Is it a bumper pull or a firth wheel? If it is a bumper pull I would also suggest a equalizer hitch. 

Also I would imagine that once you get the trailer and truck loaded you are going to be overweight by quite a bit.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> Also I would imagine that once you get the trailer and truck loaded you are going to be overweight by quite a bit.


 I am thinking the same thing. Start adding water, supplies, camping equipment, gear and not to mention the ATV's......You are going to have a load for sure. I know you don't want to hear this, but a 3/4 ton would be more suitable in this situation.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I put firestones on my F-150 with the air valve on the bumper, unbelievable difference for towing. I have firestones on my F-250 with the compressor and remote control. Great setup just much more expensive.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are really pushing your luck with that much weight on a half ton. Equalizer and airbags are required. I got mine on Amazon, sister company if firestone and they are fair.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

My truck is rated at 10,400 so when completely loaded I will be pushing the weight pretty close, I ordered the airlift 1000 kit today. After reading the specs and reviews I couldn't determine much difference between this brand and the firestone brand. Hopefully the airbags will help, if not I know a half ton that will be up for sale really quick.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope that works out for you. Let us know what you think after the install.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Air LIft is what I have too, just be sure to inflate before loading and keep the pressure at about 10 psi when not in use.


----------

